# A few buttons.



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is a link to my photo bucket of some of the buttons I have recovered, a few are refined. Big thanks to all here that has made this work possible. http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v697/23224/cool%20chips/recovered%20buttons%20from%20my%20lab/

One photo as a tease!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2011)

Holy Cow.
Now if I can just get you to buy the rest of what I have in boards,I can go and by my dredge and trailer.Yes? Maybe? You'll think about it?


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 26, 2011)

BEAUUUUUUUUTIFUL!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 26, 2011)

I accept gold buttons, too!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2011)

Trust me I thought of that also! But most of what I have are boards,and you know I don't want to mess with them.Maybe I should just send them to EDI and be done with them.Even though it was a very unusual offer,at least I would have the money now.Unless Mike decides he wants them instead.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 26, 2011)

Your button seems to be flawed with a large golden pimple on top, 
Please send you acne riddled button to me and be freed from the shame. :lol:


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

Glorycloud. That one is a teenager, it will out grow the acne. :lol:


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 26, 2011)

hey mike is that one of mine. if it is dont worry about the pimple...Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey Jim This one is yours 8)


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

This one is my favorite>>>>


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

Five troy oz>>>>>


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

110 g The Moon>>>>


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

2 recovered buttons and 1 karat button. About 5 oz troy.>>>>>


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

Fat boy>>>


----------



## joem (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey Mike
Now I don't feel to bad about you having to pay for the Platinum you won .
kidding bud. 
I am amazed at your work and once I get back into it when warm weather comes I'm going build up my reserves of gold for those "rainy days"
Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is another one for you Joe. I wish they were all mine! This is work I have done for other forum members. I do get to keep a little bit!


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 27, 2011)

glondor said:


> Here is another one for you Joe. I wish they were all mine! This is work I have done for other forum members. I do get to keep a little bit!


Great color and pipe. Congrats. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Dec 27, 2011)

joem said:


> I'm going build up my reserves of gold for those "rainy days"


Rainy days is what precious metals are all about.


----------



## joem (Dec 27, 2011)

Oz said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going build up my reserves of gold for those "rainy days"
> ...



Oz - We both know you are sooooo correct. My plan for 2012 is to scrap more but now keep a larger portion of gold parts for recovery as well as keep a percentage of the money strictly for gold purchases. Those rainy days can come at you during the most in-oppourtune times. I know my lessons are learned from this forum about "rainy days, Planning, and charity". 

Mike - When I gather enough I'll send it to you for reciovery, ok?

edit for spelling


----------



## glondor (Dec 27, 2011)

Certainly Joe. Be happy to work with you.


----------



## joem (Dec 27, 2011)

glondor said:


> Certainly Joe. Be happy to work with you.



What type of scrap do you prefere to recover from;
Fingers, plated e-waste, plated jewellry, or karat?

oh and Jim - Don't worry about your size????? :lol:


----------



## glondor (Dec 27, 2011)

oops wrong spot.


----------



## adam_mizer (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice, lots of buttons.
The moon looks great with the craters.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 29, 2011)

If gold continues to plummet throughout the new year like it has been recently I wouldn't hold on to too much gold for too long. The rainy days will wash your money down the drain.


----------



## joem (Dec 29, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> If gold continues to plummet throughout the new year like it has been recently I wouldn't hold on to too much gold for too long. The rainy days will wash your money down the drain.



Only if you are spending $1500 to get $1500 worth of gold but I doubt that happens on this forum. If you want quick profits sell your e-waste. I do not see a reason to sell gold when it's low, you sell when it's high and buy when it's low.


----------



## butcher (Dec 30, 2011)

I am no financial expert. 
But I think about when silver went up so high to $3.85 then dropped to $2.85 glad I did not sell then.

As long as I do not have to dig it up, I will keep my silver buried till that rainy day does come.


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 30, 2011)

joem said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > If gold continues to plummet throughout the new year like it has been recently I wouldn't hold on to too much gold for too long. The rainy days will wash your money down the drain.
> ...



The way I look at it is that you don't gain or loose any money unless you buy or sell.

I always buy as low as I can. Usually I make money.

But I only sell when I make money.
*If I don't sell at a loss, I haven't lost anything*.

My opinion
Tom C.


----------



## glondor (Feb 11, 2012)

A few more.


----------



## eeTHr (Feb 11, 2012)

Any idea why the one on the left, in picture #2, looks like an egg yoke?


----------



## Smack (Feb 11, 2012)

He's a poser, he has a m on one side and chocolate in the middle. He's supposed to melt in your mouth and not in your hand, I've seen his kind before.


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2012)

glondor, is this one of yours?


http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=12449#p123251


----------



## metatp (May 31, 2012)

Geo,

I think that one was mine. I was wondering where I left it. If you could just mail it back to me, I would greatly appreciate it.  I'll pay for the shipping.

Now if I could just find where the other 10 buttons went off to. If anyone sees them, please let me know. I will gladly pay for shipping and a small finders fee. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (May 31, 2012)

metatp said:


> Geo,
> 
> I think that one was mine. I was wondering where I left it. If you could just mail it back to me, I would greatly appreciate it.  I'll pay for the shipping.
> 
> Now if I could just find where the other 10 buttons went off to. If anyone sees them, please let me know. I will gladly pay for shipping and a small finders fee. :mrgreen:



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glondor (May 31, 2012)

It does look like one of mine. But I don't think it is. Mine are BIGGER and SHINIER!!!











:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

